

 Google Voice for iPhone to Reemerge as Web App - jmonegro
http://mashable.com/2009/08/07/google-voice-iphone-web-app/

======
spooneybarger
except of course, a web app is never going to replace the phone's native
dialer or hook into its address book.

~~~
oldgregg
Well the GV app wasn't going to replace the _native_ dialer either. But you
might be surprised:

1) The web app could launch a call to a special google that would seemlessly
get patched through to the destination number. (wep app notifies google of
destination number then dials the number -- google identifies you based on
caller-id and forwards it through)

2) Using google sync your address book will be available through the web app,
again, seemless.

~~~
spooneybarger
one could at least hold out hope that it would replace the native dialer, not
going to happen at all with a web app.

